# Lemon peeler Krate, Fastback and stingray delux value ?



## Adam1231 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi everyone...I know "what's the value" questions are kind of annoying and subjective, but I'm a newb so please bare with me. Any feedback would be much appreciated!!

I have an opportunity to purchase 2 Fastbacks,(blue and peach?)  a lemon peeler krate, and a green Schwinn stingray delux with original white wall tires.

I don't have a picture of the green deluxe 3 speed, but it's a one owner bike, all original with og whitewall tires. He's asking $800 for that one.

The lemon peeler krate is all original with fat rear slick, very nice shape. Asking $900

The 2 fast backs are original blue and red? peach?. Asking $500ea

He wants to do some trading for a Honda Ct70 I have. Not too up on muscle bike values. No rust on any of the bikes. All of them have been sitting in a basement for years.

Are any of the listed bikes harder to find? Or all pretty common?

Not the best pics, but gives you an idea. The 3 speed deluxe is not pictured.

Any info would be awesome!


----------



## kwoodyh (Oct 3, 2017)

Pretty good demand for all the bicycles you listed and I've also seen that little Honda bring some interest at car shows/swap meets for use as a pit bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Oct 3, 2017)

Orange fastback looks pretty OG but $500 would be tops. The blue fastback has issues. would depend on the year.


----------



## Adam1231 (Oct 3, 2017)

1966fastbacks said:


> Orange fastback looks pretty OG but $500 would be tops. The blue fastback has issues. would depend on the year.




Thanks for the replies. 

So would the orange Fastback be more desirable than the blue? 

Is $900 for the peeeler a decent price? Could it possibly bring $1,200+ ? Or not so much?


----------



## Adam1231 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ended up working out a trade deal on the 2 Fastbacks!

1973 sunset orange and a 1966 sky blue

The 73' appears to be all original. The 66' is going to need a few things to be right on...Anyone out there got the right seat my 66'


----------



## Jaxon (Oct 6, 2017)

Cool trade. I believe the 66 would have a raised tuffed silver seat. Hard to find and even harder to pay for...lol  You could use a Persons silver or blue mylar striped seat. Nice Score on both bikes!


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Oct 20, 2017)

The blue fastback has the wrong brake levers, front fender, derailleur, seat and pedals plus some that I missed. I would not pay more than $300, too many parts to replace to make it correct.


----------



## Adam1231 (Oct 20, 2017)

67Ramshorn said:


> The blue fastback has the wrong brake levers, front fender, derailleur, seat and pedals plus some that I missed. I would not pay more than $300, too many parts to replace to make it correct.




Sounds about right. I have a lot less than that in it. It came with a few of the missing original parts and I had the no arrow bow pedals and fender. Looking for an acceptable replacement seat for it .


----------

